# Smoked yellow tail



## DocSteve (Sep 1, 2020)

Local fish market got a delivery while I was there. Salt/pepper. One w/ lemons, the other with nectarines.
 Smoked at 225F for 7 hours. Didnt do internal temp. Waited till the skin was crispy for dog snacks. Inside was moist.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 1, 2020)

Looks great Doc.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 1, 2020)

Got my attention! Love snapper! Looks great! Like!


----------



## $moke!t (Sep 2, 2020)

DocSteve said:


> Local fish market got a delivery while I was there. Salt/pepper. One w/ lemons, the other with nectarines.
> Smoked at 225F for 7 hours. Didnt do internal temp. Waited till the skin was crispy for dog snacks. Inside was moist.


Yum!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 2, 2020)

Looks very good! Wish I could get them fresh up this way.


----------



## DocSteve (Sep 2, 2020)

Ha


Steve H said:


> Looks very good! Wish I could get them fresh up this way.


 Had leftovers. Made a potatoe/smoked fish soup to freeze in batches.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2020)

Looks delicious!
Al


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 2, 2020)

That fish looks very nice!


----------

